# [resolved] Outlook 2003 Can't open link with .html attachment



## aacm (Jul 25, 2005)

*Outlook 2003 Can't open link with .html attachment*

Hello everyone I'm new in this forum. 
Having problem with outlook 2003 PRO, before I could open any xx.html format but now since I change new version of FIREFOX browser can't open any. 
The messages I received are: "Application not found" when I click the attachment with .html, then I go Help>contact us and the messages said: Error launching browser". 
Any help I appreciated 
Thanks...
AACM
Smile


----------



## aacm (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello Everyone I resolved this Thread. 
I forgot to give my new browser the default browser so all my .html formats can open from. I gave my FF (FireFox) the default and I click attachment and bingo opens right away... Well you learn new things everyday in this business.. and in this field... 
Thanks all...


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Glad you got the problem sorted, and thanks for letting us know the solution!


----------

